# Joe Lauzon Avatar



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

hey everyone i would love a Good Joe lauzon Avatar.. Can anyone help me..


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

What dpes a good avatar look like?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Evil Ash said:


> What dpes a good avatar look like?


Somethign better than the one i have hahaha


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

How's that?


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

I'll make one today

Edit:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

hey guys thanx for the help.. im wondering where do you guys get the Fonts from some of the fonts i see on this forum are awesome.. where can i get them from


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

Download fonts | dafont.com

PS: are you going to use that avatar?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Im in the works of one but thanx alot man.. i just need a good font im starting to use PS myself lol thanx for the Font site bud..


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Evil Ash said:


> What dpes a good avatar look like?


I don't know if you meant that to be funny, but it made me laugh out loud:laugh:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Use it if you want.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

i think i will Until im done the one im working on.. Thanx Trey


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's one


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Thanx Homie


----------

